# Best Auto EQ sound processor to match car accousitcs - JBL MS-8 ???



## ak2366 (Dec 27, 2010)

Best AUTO EQ sound processor to match car accousitcs - JBL MS-8 ??? I need one that does it automatically either using a mic or whatever and is very accurate at what it does and gives a realistic sound and will bring out the beauty of all my high end sound components. Thank you


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

You don't need to post whore this in 3 or 4 forums. 

MS8 is the only one that can auto tune with a mic effectively. For what that's worth...


----------



## ak2366 (Dec 27, 2010)

BowDown said:


> You don't need to post whore this in 3 or 4 forums.
> 
> MS8 is the only one that can auto tune with a mic effectively. For what that's worth...


correction taken, what do you mean "for what thats worth" are you trying to say even though it tunes its effectiveness is just so so ?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well the Alpine imprint can theoretically tune itself. It really doesn't do it well. 

The MS8's big draw is it's supposed to, and requires you to tune with the microphone before you can apply any manual tweaks.


----------



## ak2366 (Dec 27, 2010)

I know ms-8 uses microphone and theoretically the concept looks very impressive....you wear the earphones and you turn your head left and right in all 4 seating car positions. However i want to know if anyone has actually used it and what they think


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

ak2366 said:


> I know ms-8 uses microphone and theoretically the concept looks very impressive....you wear the earphones and you turn your head left and right in all 4 seating car positions. However i want to know if anyone has actually used it and what they think


231 pages. I think you'll find lots of people that have used it and what they think.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...al-advanced/8257-jbls-ms-8-processor-231.html


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

JBL® MS-8 System Integration Digital Processor
Stand alone system

Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3 Processor 

http://www.mobileelectronics.com.au/article/news/rockford_fosgate_3sixty3_processor_sneak_preview/

Will be out soon. Wants to be the king of the block.
Bring a laptop or bluetooth whatever.


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

I would say the MS8 is about the best auto tune. If you have a great ear and know how to use equipment to help you tune I would give a slight nod to the bit one instead.


----------



## bush_basha (Jun 14, 2008)

how does the MS-8 compare to say the Alpine H800?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

bush_basha said:


> how does the MS-8 compare to say the Alpine H800?


As stated in your thread the H800 isn't mainstream yet. The members that have gotten ahold of one aren't impressed with the design flaws.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

BowDown said:


> As stated in your thread the H800 isn't mainstream yet. The members that have gotten ahold of one aren't impressed with the design flaws.


There is a Competitor that has one in here Canada, that replaced his 701 with it. 

He has been very happy with the upgrade, and to my knowledge has had no issues thus far.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The 880prs did a great yob in rustbucketgrls car for a baseline....


----------

